# Home Surgery II---Cyst Boils



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I took to heart everything I was told on here and what I researched. I got some comfrey and made a paste. Had DW make a poltice. Woke this morning and it has a head!!!! YIPPIE!!! If I guess correctly there will be more home surgery tonight.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

My daughter has had lots of boils over the years and we've used this method successfully many times. It's much better than squeezing and cutting - doesn't bruise the skin and creates even pressure on the boil. 

Soften the boil with a hot compress for a few minutes. Heat a glass jar in very hot water and put the open end over the boil and hold it in place. As it cools, it creates suction and sometimes this alone will cause the boil to drain. Be very careful not to get the jar so hot that it burns!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

We tried again but to no success. There is a pimple like head. DW stuck a sterilized pin in it about a quarter to half inch. Nothing but blood. I did not even feel the prick. She said there is a knot,but she cannot squeeze it out. More news latter


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Small amount of lard or vaseline, add salt to make a heavy paste. Put on boil and bandage. That salt will draw it to a head. Always works for me. Eddie


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

There is a black salve that we've been talking about that you can get, it will draw it out. Check out the "black salve" thread.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

My Grannie used to swear by a piece of fatback taped over one to draw it out.


----------

